# White '59 Corvette on Ebay



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well this looks to be a decent coaster brake bike. We'll see what the market holds for one of these. For those of you not Schwinn savvy this bike was only produced in this color in '59. Some speculate that less than a dozen are known in any variety of speeds i.e. coaster, 2spd kick back, and 3 spd. I own a 3spd version. v/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260894381774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 15, 2011)

*that is correct.*

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_05.html


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 18, 2011)

i've seen pictures of 4 and mine.i have a 2 speed manual.i hope they remain as rare as some speculate.i've never seen an automatic 2 speed,but it was pretty close to the switch over from manual 2 speeds,so could be possible,i guess.
i have this on my watchlist.hope it gets good money.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2011)

has anyone gotten the serial number of the bike?


----------



## Metal Militia (Nov 20, 2011)

*Corvette serial #*

That is my bike.  There is a picture of the serial # in the listing.  H910393.  Aug 5, 1959.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 20, 2011)

It is a cool bike, but it gets me wondering, why doesn't, or better; why wouldn't someone just make one out of another similar bike? I know it wouldn't be original, but who would know? (I know I'm playing devil's advocate here, but I wonder about such things....call me weird)


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2011)

To my knowledge the Corvette was the only model offered in white for '59. That said there would be no other model to make a white Corvette from. v/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 20, 2011)

add to that the red decals,and it would be pretty hard to just pop one out.i would love to find another set of original decals to spruce mine up.someone somewhere has to have a set.
it made reserve,so someone is gonna be a happy white vette owner.


----------

